# Tested for purple belt



## FearlessFreep (Jul 15, 2007)

Yesterday I tested for purple belt, as did my 14 yo son, Daniel, and 13 yo daughter, Jessica.  Daniel and Jessica are in the adult classes.

The test was about 2.5 hours, mostly single kicks, double kicks (kicking two targets: in front and behind, to the sides, or at angle) Hoshinsul, hand strikes, plus some review of BJJ.  The hoshinsul was mostly based on grabs from the rear: shoulder grabs, hands and bear hugs.

We took videos and pictures; I will ry to post them if I can find ones that are not embarrassing


----------



## Drac (Jul 15, 2007)

*Congrats Feep*!!!Well done, congrats to Daniel and Jessica too...


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 15, 2007)

OK, I uploaded all the videos we took of the test.  A mixed bag of Kicks and Hoshinsul (in reverse order)

Blue Belt Testing

Feel free to make comments or ask questions.

Thanks


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 16, 2007)

Very good.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations to you all!!!! :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 16, 2007)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats, Freep!


----------



## matt.m (Jul 17, 2007)

Dude, that is absolutely amazing.  Good for you and your children.  That is fab, btw:  How many more belts to dan?  In MSK it would be purple, brown, red, then dan.

So, Congrats...Congrats....Congrats.  Also, that is great that you took the time to put the videos on youtube.com.......I watched every segment.  Vey cool.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 17, 2007)

Congratulations to all three of you!  artyon:


----------



## Lynne (Jul 18, 2007)

Congratulations you three!!!

I kept thinking, "Poor instructor!"

I remember some of those moves from Judo - not how to do them exactly.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 18, 2007)

Way to go Freep & family!


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 18, 2007)

Way to go Freep and family!


----------

